# Virtual Memory



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am running windows xp. Friday night I was printing some pictures and a warning came on that I was low on Virtual Memory and that windows was adding to the memory. This happened again Saturday. I cleared temp files and deleted some programs that I never use. I also stopped the screensaver that I was running that had about 50 pictures. Is there any way I can up the memory my self? What causes this warning come up? This has never happened before. About a week ago, I installed a new all in one printer. Thanks in advance - Frank B.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Is the All in One an HP?

Did you also install all of the software that came with it?

If so you bet you can find that installing this all in one has added a ton of things to your startup.

I can be wrong on this but you should check. go to

Start>Run> then type in msconfig and hit enter. Then click on the startup tab. you will see what's there.

L


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes the all in one is an Hp and I did have the install disc. I will check the startup when I go home for lunch. Frank B


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

checking my computer at noon, here's what I found.

Virtual memory - total paging file size all drivers 756 mb. Can I increase this manually?

free space - 152 gb

in the cleanup section, it says I can compress old files and save 3,907,409 of space. If I compress these old file, can I still access them easily?

When I went to msconfig, in the service section I found these programs running:

Ipod - I have no Ipod
Lightscribe service direct - for disc labeling
Automatic updates - I am not on the internet

In the start up section I found these that I am not sure about:

Microsoft office
updates from Hp - I am not on the internet
logitech setpoint
adobe gamma loader
nero check - I use nero for burning cd's
soundman exe.
Itunes Helper
KDB exe
Autobar
Hp digital imagine monitar
Hp Image Zone fast start
qttask - quicktime

I am thinking that when the low virtual memory alert came on, I was using two printers - printing photos.

I don't use Hp organize - Can I uninstall that

I use hp essential to dwn load pictures from my camera but I also have HP image zone that I don't use. Should I delete Image Zone?

I also have about 12 GB of photos and music on my harddrive.



Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, here's what you do; you go back to msconfig, and DISABLE the stuff that you don't use... things like quicktime. Basically, you'll want to disable the following; Ipod service, and any startup things that you don't use. A good thing to note: most "helper" programs can be manually closed by right clicking on the icon in the system tray, and clicking on "exit" or "close". Have fun!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yes you can adjust the paging file size. it is hard disk space allocated for use as memory. as long as you are not short on hard disk space, you can increase the paging file size. i forget the actual procedure for XP, but you should be able to find out from the help files. 

ok, i am running xp pro and i went to control panel>system/system properties>advanced>and under the performance box, click settings. virtual memory is listed at the very bottom on my system.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Like the others have indicated, your problem seems to be "memory full" related and not "disk full" related. You mentioned that the error was "low on Virtual Memory and that windows was adding to the memory". The term "Virtual Memory" refers to the "area allocated" for each and every process (ie. programs running and also drivers), on your memory stick(s), and is running low (ie. too much stuff going on).

In general, Virtual Memory is where "mostly" all drivers and portions of all running processes (ie. programs) are situated. So, take some of that stuff out (ie. drivers or currently running programs), or else run less programs simultaneously, or else economize your settings, or else get more memory. 

I won't guess about the "economizing you system" option. You'll get some better answers from others on that topic.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

How much memory (RAM) do you have? If you tell the virtual memory to dynamically adjust itself (and you should - best to let Windows do it on its own) and it still gives you errors, time for new memory.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

frank b said:


> Ipod - I have no Ipod
> Lightscribe service direct - for disc labeling
> Automatic updates - I am not on the internet
> 
> ...


I would turn off the ipod/itune related programs, the microsoft office, nero check, itune helper, qttask, updates from HP, gamma loader. If you dont game much then autobar can go away.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

What is gamma loader and autobar? The only games I play is Spider Solitare and Oil Cap. Thanks again for the help.


----------

